

Are you proud of your achievements in last N years at your job? - tarkeshwar
http://www.tarkeshwar.com/are-you-proud-of-your-achievements-in-last-n

======
jiggy2011
Overall I would have to say no. Much of the code (or more specifically the
design/architecture of that code) that I wrote X years ago is horrible. At
least I feel good in the sense that I have made a measured improvement in that
department so it is not really what I dislike.

The problem is with doing corporate programming where you end up working on
projects which you basically _know_ are bad ideas from day 1. The amount of
code I have written which has ended up being unused or underused is
staggering.

Plus whenever policy on something changes I end up having to rewrite a bunch
of stuff just to accommodate some sort of arbitrary change which I will then
end up changing back some months down the line.

There is also the issue of having to work with other developers who don't
really understand things like thread safety or O(n) vs O(n^2) or even how to
use basic features in a DBMS.

